# Bonaire 8/2-8/9



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

This was our fourth trip to Bonaire...managed to snap a few pics this trip.


Enjoy!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Those are the same pictures that someone took at the Portofino snorkling reef, last week.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

panhandleslim said:


> Those are the same pictures that someone took at the Portofino snorkling reef, last week.


:no:


Those are some awesome pictures. What kind of camera/setup are you using?


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Very cool pic's.Looks like National Geo.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Beautiful pics!
I'd love to have a few days with my camera in water that clear!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I like the 'cuda & puffer


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Beautiful pics. You have some talent


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks all for the kind words. 

This was the first time shooting underwater with our DSLR...a Canon 5d mkIII w/ 100 mm macro lens in an Ikelite housing.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Did you just use a flashlight or does it have strobes on it too?


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

aquatic argobull said:


> Did you just use a flashlight or does it have strobes on it too?


It has two Ikelite DS51 strobes. The shots with the banded shrimp...I used a flashlight. We dove at dusk and it was almost dark. I wish I would have played around with it a little bit more.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

The suspending cuda shot is terrific! They all are but that one almost looks animated...very cool.


----------

